# Achilles tendon - will it ever get better? :-(



## Gingerbreadman (8 Jul 2014)

Too much time on the bike and not enough stretching of my tight calves I thin has caused me to have twinges on the apex of my heels. (inflammation of the achilles tendon?) I dont want to make things worse so I have been off the bike for a week. Now only the left one seems to "twinge" - the right one seems fine. I think thats because I have to drive every day and using the clutch repeatedly is stressing the injury on the left one. 

This is depressing me because I cant see how this is going to get better....Anybody else had similar problems?


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2014)

See a physio?


----------



## Berties (8 Jul 2014)

As I run , cycle and swim I seem to get prone to , leg muscle problems , I have a very good biomechanics Physio ,who improved my range and flexibility,
He concentrates on the cause of problems , worth thinking about


----------



## MikeG (8 Jul 2014)

Achilles are notoriously slow to heal. There is poor blood supply, and it is virtually impossible to give them complete rest. However, they do eventually mend. 

I suffered for 6 months many years ago. In the meantime, ice, rest, and anti-inflammatories......and see a physio.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2014)

I can't give you any advice about the Achilles tendon problem but I can sympathise with you as I have in the past had Planters Heel which is another very painful problem. I went to see a Doctor (this was in Vietnam) and he gave me a course of tablets which cured the problem within about two days. I don't know if there is also a similar thing that will help reduce the pain of Achilles Tendon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jul 2014)

Yes. Get back at the stretching and/or self massage. Once I'd been to my physio and he'd worked his magic, I pretty much look after it myself now


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2014)

I have had an Achilles tendon problem since the middle of May.
It became inflamed and very sore after bashing it on some garden machinery.
After a few days of trying to ride with it I took two weeks of the bike to rest it, lots of ice compresses, ice massage, ibuprofen, some special stretches and an ankle support.
When I started riding again I took it easy avoiding sudden bursts and just spinning lower gears than normal.

My tendon is still not 100% but this is due to getting out of a swimming pool the wrong way which put too much pressure on it and also standing on tiptoe to reach something up high.

My cycling is back to normal, 1800km for June and probably will be the same for July, it seems to have no detrimental effect on the tendon.
By the way I do not do any stretching before riding my bike, never have. I always start/finish rides warming up/down on the bike.

From what I have read it can take a long time to get back to 100% and there is a chance it will never be.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jul 2014)

I had some Achilles issues a month or two ago. I was referred to a podiatrist for a bio-mechanical check and was given an inner sole for my shoes as well as some exercises:

the 'standard' calf stretch
the 'standard' heels-over-the-step stretch
a specific Achilles stretch - this I can feel and am doing it regularly to prevent future problems
This video shows the calf and Achilles stretches.

HTH and take it easy ...


----------



## jazzkat (8 Jul 2014)

Can't add anything more but a +1 on physio and stretching.
Alternate heat and cold.

When I had an Achilles issue my physio told me that when the runners come in with issues he usually recommends cycling and for me not to stop riding.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2014)

Before we all get carried away with Achilles Tendon problems, when you say 'apex' , which bit of the heel do you actually mean? 

If you mean the area where the heel merges into the ankles, yes, Achilles Tendon issue are most likely the cause. But do you mean the point of the heel? In that cause, it would be more likely to be Plantar Fasciitis, and there would be entirely different treatments. 

Anyway, see a Physio!


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2014)

I tore my Achilles tendon in July 2000. It's still not right and I can't run on it as it hurts like hell. I've rested it and rested it. I've had tests on it and rested it some more. My tri days are well and truly over and my doctor expects me to get back to my beloved running sometime never. I've had a lot of physio, a lot. It's stuffed properly. When I did it, I thought that I'd been shot. I was living in Stoke on Trent so that was a pretty good first assumption.
Bugger an achilles and you'll have problems for ever.


----------



## Gingerbreadman (9 Jul 2014)

Thanks for all your help...

@flying Monkey - yes you are correct. The twinges (it isnt painful as such - just "not right") seem to come from the point of the heel. So if its PF, what do you recommend?

Having to drive every day seems to stop it healing (particularly the left one) - I am considering just getting back on the bike and see how I get on...


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2014)

See a physio for diagnosis and treatment plan. Get an automatic car?


----------



## MikeG (9 Jul 2014)

*Don't stretch yet!*

Look, those advocating stretching really shouldn't be. It is far too early in the injury to be stretching it: this thing could still actually be bleeding internally, and have a whole lot of loose fibres flapping around. Those have to heal before you can start thinking about stretching. At the moment, it is critical to rest, use ice, and take anti-inflammatories. Only when the actual injury has repaired should anyone contemplate stretching. Stretching it now will almost certainly make matters worse, not better. This is why the first port-of-call is a physio, who can help determine the scheduling of the change-over from rest & inflammation-reduction to recuperation and return to gentle exercise.

.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2014)

Gingerbreadman said:


> Thanks for all your help...
> 
> @flying Monkey - yes you are correct. The twinges (it isnt painful as such - just "not right") seem to come from the point of the heel. So if its PF, what do you recommend?



I'm a sociologist, Jim, not a doctor!

Seriously, go see a sports physiotherapist. Even if people might have helped you out a bit identifying what it might be, you shouldn't be taking actual medical advice from any of us.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jul 2014)

I also had a strained left Achilles heel about 4 years ago, and still occasionally get very minor aches in it. In my case it was due to many years of riding long distances using platform pedals, which force your ankle to do more work to keep your feet on the pedals. Upon getting the heel problem, I switched to SPD pedals, and it immediately started getting better. I've also tried in the years since to make my pedaling motion as smooth as possible (which also helps reduce wear on the drivetrain, so the bike and I are both happy about that! ).
I also don't do any stretches, but I've been cycling so long that my legs are used to it anyway, and I've never felt the need for any stretches before or after rides. But each to his/her own...


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2014)

Go see a physio. If you can't afford a few private consultations. Go see your GP, get a diagnosis and an NHS referral (and probably a long wait). You might be best seeing the GP first anyhow even if able to go private (which you'll want to do as it's evidently causing issues)


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2014)

I came on this board to post about an achilles problem, only to find this timely thread!
I have recently been bothered by sharp pain in my left achilles tendon which I am now convinced has been caused by cycling. I was fine at the start of June, but following a cycling holiday in France (740 miles in 2 weeks) plus 200 miles during the rest of June (so about 3X my normal monthly miles) it started.
I have just had a complete rest from cycling for a week and felt fine, but 27 hilly miles yesterday and it was back within the first 3 miles.
Internet diagnosis points to achilles tendonitis and at the age of 52 suggests I better get sorted before I end up with chronic tendonitis. So it looks like a visit to the physio (yet again) for me, and a long rest from cycling. 
If it's not one thing it's another with this cycling lark. Knees, hips, and now achilles. I thought it was supposed to be good for you!!


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2014)

I know how you feel!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> I came on this board to post about an achilles problem, only to find this timely thread!
> I have recently been bothered by sharp pain in my left achilles tendon which I am now convinced has been caused by cycling. I was fine at the start of June, but following a cycling holiday in France (740 miles in 2 weeks) plus 200 miles during the rest of June (so about 3X my normal monthly miles) it started.
> I have just had a complete rest from cycling for a week and felt fine, but 27 hilly miles yesterday and it was back within the first 3 miles.
> Internet diagnosis points to achilles tendonitis and at the age of 52 suggests I better get sorted before I end up with chronic tendonitis. So it looks like a visit to the physio (yet again) for me, and a long rest from cycling.
> If it's not one thing it's another with this cycling lark. Knees, hips, and now achilles. I thought it was supposed to be good for you!!


when mine plays up it is usually a good sign that I need to look at my toe/knee/hip alignment and watch ankle position when cycling (advise from a cycling physio I saw abroad). Thankfully it only takes a day or two for it to clear and then the odd twinge for me to remember to watch my alignment and ankle position...


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Jul 2014)

Is it only me or am I the only who finds that cycling helps to relieve the pain of old injuries rather than create new ones. 

Aches and pains ( including a sore Achilles) seem to disappear when I'm spinning the pedals on me bike and I can cycle blissfully for miles without feeling any pain whatsoever. 

Can't recall having suffered a bike related injury.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> when mine plays up it is usually a good sign that I need to look at my toe/knee/hip alignment and watch ankle position when cycling (advise from a cycling physio I saw abroad). Thankfully it only takes a day or two for it to clear and then the odd twinge for me to remember to watch my alignment and ankle position...



Interesting...... Do you use SPDs/clipless? Just wondering as I gave up on them a long time ago as I felt they were of limited advantage at my level of cycling, but they seemed to be causing foot cramps, then I had problems with knees and hips which may or may not have been caused by SPDs.. When I reverted to flats, the knee problems disappeared. I appreciate this may be down to them not being properly set up; but I tried different variations which did nothing but transfer the problems between feet/knee/hips. They simply weren't worth the trouble, so off to the bin they went!


----------



## Brandane (10 Jul 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Is it only me or am I the only who finds that cycling helps to relieve the pain of old injuries rather than create new ones.
> 
> Aches and pains ( including a sore Achilles) seem to disappear when I'm spinning the pedals on me bike and I can cycle blissfully for miles without feeling any pain whatsoever.
> 
> Can't recall having suffered a bike related injury.



There are a lot of variables there which might make a difference; e.g. what age are you? How much cycling do you do? How much effort do you put in? Do you drag a fully loaded tourer for 700 miles across France? Do you do a lot of hilly miles, or mostly flat? etc. etc...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Interesting...... Do you use SPDs/clipless? Just wondering as I gave up on them a long time ago as I felt they were of limited advantage at my level of cycling, but they seemed to be causing foot cramps, then I had problems with knees and hips which may or may not have been caused by SPDs.. When I reverted to flats, the knee problems disappeared. I appreciate this may be down to them not being properly set up; but I tried different variations which did nothing but transfer the problems between feet/knee/hips. They simply weren't worth the trouble, so off to the bin they went!


nope, I can't use them (slightly paralysed down my left side of my body and can't rotate my foot and also need ankle support permanently due to hypermobility issues).
I just get the odd RSI in my right ankle and the occasional twinge in the Achilles (which I tore badly as a teenager) if I let my alignment drop or ankle position goes (as established by the cyclist physio in Norway when I was on tour)


----------



## BSRU (10 Jul 2014)

Brandane said:


> Interesting...... Do you use SPDs/clipless? Just wondering as I gave up on them a long time ago as I felt they were of limited advantage at my level of cycling, but they seemed to be causing foot cramps, then I had problems with knees and hips which may or may not have been caused by SPDs.. When I reverted to flats, the knee problems disappeared. I appreciate this may be down to them not being properly set up; but I tried different variations which did nothing but transfer the problems between feet/knee/hips. They simply weren't worth the trouble, so off to the bin they went!


I did read that incorrect foot position can cause problems, something called toeing when the pedal spindle is in front of the ball of your foot. Several websites recommend having the ball of the foot just in front of the spindle.


----------



## BSRU (10 Jul 2014)

My mistake it's called "ankling", not "toeing"


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jul 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Is it only me or am I the only who finds that cycling helps to relieve the pain of old injuries rather than create new ones.
> 
> Aches and pains ( including a sore Achilles) seem to disappear when I'm spinning the pedals on me bike and I can cycle blissfully for miles without feeling any pain whatsoever.
> 
> Can't recall having suffered a bike related injury.


Yes, I have a 25 year old knee injury that I could swear used to hurt more. But now I have lots of cycling muscles around the knee, supporting it very nicely!  The ironic thing is that the knee injury was caused by me falling of my bicycle back then .


----------



## User6179 (11 Jul 2014)

If your straining your calf then I would suggest moving the cleats back and saddle forward , had right Achillies pain walking for a few years but never on the bike.


----------

